# Her dream of being published becomes a nightmare...



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Hello, everyone! I'm excited to present for your consideration my debut novel, *Dead to Writes*, the first book in the Cassandra Ellis series of cozy mysteries. In case the Amazon sample chapter is too short, you can read a four-chapter sample at the Zapstone website: http://www.zapstone.com/mystery.html and click on the "Read first four chapters link" on the lower right of the page.
***​_*She thought getting published
was a dream come true...*_​
Cassie's lifetime goal is coming true: her first murder mystery is being published. But before she could even attend the first book signing, her dream becomes a nightmare.

Someone is killing her sources, and she's the primary suspect.

It's then she decides a change in career might be in order; from author to amateur detective. She needs to save her reputation, the lives of her friends... and to keep herself from becoming the killer's next victim.

*...but now someone is trying to write her off.*​
*Dead to Rights* is now reduced to .99 for Kindle and also available in the Amazon UK store. Other formats available from the publisher website and paperback version is also available at Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Cathy, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, Ann for the well wishes!

I'll make certain to keep to these rules. I play well with others (and seldom run with scissors.)


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Cathy,

Welcome! _Dead to Writes_ sounds like a fun read. Not autobiographical, I hope. 

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Vicki!

It was fun to write, so I hope people enjoy their mysteries with a bit of humor like I do.

And no, definitely not autobiographical.    In fact, I had my first book signing yesterday (for my friends), and it went MUCH better than Cassie's did.  No murder.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

My first week being a published author was definitely NOT like Cassie's.  To my relief and theirs, none of the resources I used to write the book got murdered. I didn't get dragged into interview (although I wouldn't have minded meeting the hot homicide detective) and no one aimed a gun at me.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

A recent study showed that Baltimore, MD had the 5th highest murder rate per capita.

This was one reason I chose to set my new mystery series there (that and I lived in the city for years).  But I figure setting a murder mystery series in Baltimore makes more sense than when murder after murder takes place in a small town. Who wants to actually live in the same town as Jessica Fletcher, after all?


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm going to check out the sample and I LOVE your title.  Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome and good luck with your books. I live an hour's drive from Baltimore. Love Inner Harbor, but don't go into other sections of Baltimore.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

caseyf6 said:


> I'm going to check out the sample and I LOVE your title. Absolutely wonderful.


I hope you enjoyed the sample.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

CaraMarsi27 said:


> Welcome and good luck with your books. I live an hour's drive from Baltimore. Love Inner Harbor, but don't go into other sections of Baltimore.


I won't deny that there are some sketchy areas (we wouldn't be in the top 5 murder capitals without) but there are some other safe, fun areas of Baltimore, namely Canton (where I used to live), Federal Hill, and Fells Point. All good restaurant places.

And the area around Johns Hopkins University is also fairly safe.


----------



## pagerd (Apr 13, 2009)

Cathy, I just finished reading your book and loved it.  When is the second one due out?

I was stationed at Aberdeen 1987-90, so it's been a while since I've been in Baltimore, but it made a good setting.

Robin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cathymw said:


> I figure setting a murder mystery series in Baltimore makes more sense than when murder after murder takes place in a small town. *Who wants to actually live in the same town as Jessica Fletcher, after all?*


Seriously. 

Love Baltimore! Off to check out the sample!

Betsy


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

The new title of this thread comes from an absolutely lovely review that was posted this week.

It was a good week for me for reviews. After receiving my first one two days after it was released, I had to wait, biting my nails, until this week when three more reviews were posted.

I hope you check out the reviews and read the sample chapters! If you'd like to read more, you can access the first four chapters at the publisher's website.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

T.M. Roy had done this 



 for my book. I hope you all enjoy it!

And... well, it says "Coming soon" but it is, in fact, already out.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Cathy and her book, Dead to Writes, as our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, Cathy!  Thanks for being part of the program.  I've already got your book, but I'll move it up the TBR queue in honor of being part of KB BOTD!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's the trailer for Dead to Writes, today's Book of the Day:


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo, Cathy! Thanks for being part of the program. I've already got your book, but I'll move it up the TBR queue in honor of being part of KB BOTD!


Thanks Betsy! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Cathy!

All the best with the promotion. Hope you sell mega books. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, Vicki.  Mega books sounds good to me. 

I'd even take Kilo books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cathy--

Congrats on the second day of your BOTD promotion.  I believe you are our first double dipper!  Woohoo!

I've started your book....reading it the same time as my Quasi Official Book Klub Book.....

Betsy


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cathy--
> 
> Congrats on the second day of your BOTD promotion. I believe you are our first double dipper! Woohoo!
> 
> ...


I hope you enjoy the book, Betsy! Since you said you loved Baltimore, you should enjoy Charm City's flavor.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I haven't updated this for a while since I've been working on Book 2.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Cathy,

Please work hard on your second one, ok?  I just finished "Dead to Writes" and loved it!  I need More, More!  When will the next one be available?


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

char said:


> Cathy,
> 
> Please work hard on your second one, ok? I just finished "Dead to Writes" and loved it! I need More, More! When will the next one be available?


Thanks Char! I'm glad you liked it. I'm working on the second one now and hope to have it out by the end of March.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

That's wonderful!  Is there any way that you could let me know when it is available?


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

char said:


> That's wonderful! Is there any way that you could let me know when it is available?


I'll be happy to PM you when it happens. 

Thanks again for your enthusiasm, it's the best encouragement!


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Char, I wanted to let you know that it looks like the second book, _Two Wrongs Don't Make A Write_ will be available the first week of May. Then, I hope to have the third, _Write of Passage, _available in November.


----------



## Debra Burroughs (Feb 17, 2011)

Your books sound like a great series.  I'm looking forward to reading them.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Debra Burroughs said:


> Your books sound like a great series. I'm looking forward to reading them.


Thanks, Debra!

And _Dead to Writes_ has now been reduced to 99 cents as a special March Madness promotion! This is the perfect time to check out a light mystery that has left readers surprised by the villain.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Cathy,

Thanks for the heads up about your next two books.  I'll be sure to download them when they're available, can't wait!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I just bought your book, Cathy!


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Thanks char and Suzanne!


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Just got a new review today that compares the book to_ Murder, She Wrote. _

I love that comparison, but now that theme song is stuck in my head.


----------



## Misha Crews (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Kathy,

We met at The Soundry in January.  Just bought your book; can't wait to read it!  

Misha


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Misha Crews said:


> Hi Kathy,
> 
> We met at The Soundry in January. Just bought your book; can't wait to read it!
> 
> Misha


Thanks, Misha! I hope you enjoy it.

Are you going to do a reading at the next Soundry Kindle party? I thought that was fun, especially the online feed.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I got your book, Cathy, and am really looking forward to reading it!

Sounds like a hoot of a great time!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Misha Crews said:


> Hi Kathy,
> 
> We met at The Soundry in January. Just bought your book; can't wait to read it!
> 
> Misha


Hi, Misha!

Not only did I buy Cathy's book, I bought your Bodyguard book too!

I'm sooo luuuvvvin' all these 99 Cent books...such a great way to get people to try our books!

I'm doing the 99 Cent Price Point too for BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One in my romantic comedy chick lit gone-country series The Bootscootin' Books.

And I'm giving all the real numbers scoop on that price point on my site The WG2E (The Writers Guide To Epublishing)...c'mon over and join the conversation!!! I'd luv to have you both!!!

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com


----------



## Misha Crews (Nov 11, 2010)

> Are you going to do a reading at the next Soundry Kindle party? I thought that was fun, especially the online feed.


Yep, I will definitely be there! Hope to see you!


----------



## Misha Crews (Nov 11, 2010)

> Hi, Misha!
> 
> Not only did I buy Cathy's book, I bought your Bodyguard book too!
> 
> ...


Hi DD,

Thanks for getting my book!  I just bought a copy of BOOTSCOTTIN' and I'm looking forward to reading it! I'll also check out your website. Sounds great! 

Misha


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

We're testing out the 99 cent rate... and it seems to be going very well.

I hope readers will take advantage of this offer to buy what readers are calling a "fun read."


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. For you commuters, this book is a perfect, light book to enjoy.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

So, when will book 2 be out?  I just finished Dead to Writes last night and I Loved the characters!  I was in the mood for a fun, cozy mystery and this was perfect!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Misha Crews said:


> Hi DD,
> 
> Thanks for getting my book!  I just bought a copy of BOOTSCOOTIN' and I'm looking forward to reading it! I'll also check out your website. Sounds great!
> 
> Misha


Awww shucks, Misha!!! Here's to wishin' ya a Bootscootin' of a great read!!!

Hope to see you soon in D. D. Scott-ville too!!!


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I'm incredibly excited to see my book as #3 on the Movers and Shakers list at Amazon (as of 4pm ET).

Thanks to everyone who has bought the book, read it, and reviewed it! (Thanks stacydan, since I assume you are the one who also posted the lovely review at Amazon).


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep, that was me! You are very welcome!  I am lookin forward to the next book!


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

stacydan said:


> Yep, that was me! You are very welcome! I am lookin forward to the next book!


Thanks! I'm working on it... have to turn it in to my editor by the end of this week.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Have a great week, everyone! And to all the federal workers (my mom's one, multiple friends work for the federal gov't or for the military... this area is REALLY full of them), I'm glad that you all are going to work tomorrow AND getting paid for it.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

In my area, it's a dreary, rainy day. Perfect day for reading.

_Dead to Writes_ is a funny, light mystery perfect for brightening up your weekend.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I hope all the mothers out there had a lovely Mother's Day.

If you're still looking for a present, or a mother with a gift certificate to spend, _Dead to Writes_ was listed on Kindle Nation Daily as one of the Top Ten .99 books for Mother's Day.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I hope everyone is having a lovely summer and staying safe.

If you're looking for a fun read while on vacation, I hope you'll try "Dead to Writes".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cathy,

just finished Dead to Writes! (I had started it awhile back but got interrupted).  Enjoyed it immensely and am looking forward to the next one in the series.  Any hints?  

Betsy


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Betsy!  I'm glad you enjoyed the book.

Sorry I just saw this thread (been vacationing and moving).

The next book "Two Wrongs Don't Make a Write" should be out in the next month or so (I hope).  Just waiting to get it back from the editor.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Since some people in this thread were asking about the next book, I wanted to update this thread to say that the second book "Two Wrongs Don't Make a Write" is FINALLY out.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

And I thought this thread was going to be about working with the editor/publisher we had for our 3rd book! 

The good news is that I was intrigued by the book description and even more interested after reading the sample on Amazon, so I've just downloaded _Dead to Writes_ and am looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Wingpeople said:


> And I thought this thread was going to be about working with the editor/publisher we had for our 3rd book!
> 
> The good news is that I was intrigued by the book description and even more interested after reading the sample on Amazon, so I've just downloaded _Dead to Writes_ and am looking forward to reading it.


LOL.

And thanks! I hope you enjoy the book.


----------

